# Stressed hedgie



## Redyr (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello, I'm new to the forum. I recently moved and poor Sonic doesn't seem to be too happy about it. I think that he's just stressed but I'm worried about him. He's losing a lot of his spikes and I haven't heard him on his wheel lately (he usually can be heard running a marathon). Is there any way to help him adjust to the new location? I'm having a really hard time picking him up since the move as he's so upset. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobble (Apr 30, 2016)

Probably just getting used to the new smells and stuff. How long ago is recently?and other than moving, is everything else the same for him? Such as Cage, bedding, food, temp etc. Does he still have the same water? Even a small move to you can change water taste.

You could try putting something in his cage with your smell on it, so he has something that smells like what he was used to before the move?

If he's still eating/drinking/pooping as normal, just keep an eye on him, might still be adjusting.


----------



## Redyr (Jun 7, 2016)

I moved about a week ago. Everything is the same in his cage and he's still eating. So I guess that's a plus. He's just a lot more jumpy than usual and much less active. I'll try putting one of my shirts or something in with him. Poor little guy has a bad case of dry skin as well.


----------



## bobble (Apr 30, 2016)

well its good he's still eating. Might just still be getting used to it, completely different smells to him I guess. Do you still the same light schedule? My hedgie got a bit less active recently, well started getting up later than normal (only realised couple of days ago, its staying light alot later (even though I close the blind for him at the same time, its lighter in the room)
yeh, might help if he has a familiar smell to him.
just keep making sure he's eating, pooping, got no injuries etc. Other than that, just have to be patient. Keep bonding, even if its just letting him be on your lap or running around you, if he doesn't want to be picked up


----------

